# Opinions appreciated! :)



## Rosieboas (Oct 10, 2014)

I bought this Columbian motley from a pet shop recently... I just couldn't resist :lol2:

Anyway after closer inspection I can't seem to see any red pigment at all on this boy, it may be a bit early to tell but I was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion on him, could he be a possible anery?

Does anyone have any experience with young boas developing red pigment as they get older?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

It's a nice looking Boa for sure . Lovely and clean .
Surprised you found it in a pets store !


----------



## Rosieboas (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you I know! I couldn't leave without him :lol2:


----------



## Rosieboas (Oct 10, 2014)

Any opinions on this boy? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------

